# What's your favorite goat color?



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What's your favorite goat color? 

I like multi-color and interesting patterns, solid colors aren't so much.

...that shows in my rabbits too!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I love at least two color but my favorite are the tri-color or better even my two bucks are 2-3 color


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup. The more the merrier!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I like black/tan with white  and choc, or any other mixes of 2+ colors


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I have boers and I tend to like the traditional dark brown or dark red head. Or I really like the solid reds. I like paints depending on if they have interesting markings.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I love color.....paints and solids! But traditional coloring are fine too. We love Boer goats! They are our favorites!


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

My fav is dark capes with snow white bodies!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I have tried to post this several times and for some reason it will not link the pic
But it is black body with tan points and face stripes and frosted ears.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

This...


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the flashier goats look really cute as kids, but as they mature my favorites tend to be the ones that are solid red, black or chocolate. I think a solid color goat looks so sharp and clean. Does with flashy coat patterns just don't look as polished to me. I think sometimes it can make it harder to see bone structure and conformation, as well.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't have any, but I think Oberhasli coloration is very beautiful and striking.


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

NubianFan, I just bought a doe with the exact same color! I like moon spotted or the previous color, but I love the Oberhasli color too! I guess I don't have a favorite.


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love spots, stripes, moon spots, and all party colors!!!:stars:


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

My favorite are the boer pattern, But the head being black instead of the traditional red.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Solid black with big moon spots!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oberhasli;-) I love their markings;-)


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I am a black and white gal.. Lol.. Love the look of them


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

I love variety, but if I had to choose, I lean towards the black and whites. Oh, and the chamoise too! ;-)


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I like chamoisee/chamoise, black&tan, blue roan, shwartzal, red gold and strawberry roan. 
Speaking of which, my profile picture is of Charlotte, a shwartzal w/ blue eyes!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Magnum is my favorite color! (Ok, I'd love it if he was dark chocolate or black, but that pattern...) Toki had another gorgeous pattern that I just adore! No idea what you would have called it, though.

Pics taken in April, right after removing him from the boarders from hell.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I love color! Like my baby!














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Beautiful!!!:drool:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Lileomom raised some good points about flashy colours making it harder to discern structure and conformation. 
Myself, I like any colour better than solid white--white just seems to have an unlucky history with me. I prefer one colour to be predominant, with tasteful accents in a second colour. I love the chamoise look, with the dark center line, no matter what colour combination. I also like moonspots, if there are a total of two colours in the goat's coat. But still, a goat's colour is of secondary importance to me--good health and reasonable conformation come first.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree about the flashy colors hiding conformation. Sitting at the sale there were a LOT of dapples, paints and moonspots which are my favorites. I told Cass that after I ooh and ahh over color I always have to remind myself to look under the color for structure. 

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I already know Magnum doesn't have much beyond his color worth breeding on, which is why I don't intend to breed him. At best he'll be a clean-up buck and any kids of his will be terminal. I do want to see if his color passes on, though.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the Cou Blanc goats! I think they are pretty! I also like the white/brown/black splash pattern goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Color for sure  I love my moonspotted nubian gal....


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Color for sure  I love my moonspotted nubian gal....


Moonspotted!!!! Yes! Thats what I love!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I love solid red or black boers. I also LOVE spotted, painted, or dappled boers of pretty much any color. 

But I have to admit I'm also a sucker for a "red-head"! :laugh:

If I had to pick a favorite it would be......:thinking:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

springkids said:


> I love solid red or black boers. I also LOVE spotted, painted, or dappled boers of pretty much any color.
> 
> But I have to admit I'm also a sucker for a "red-head"! :laugh:
> 
> If I had to pick a favorite it would be......:thinking:


:ROFL: Let's be honest here....what goat isn't pretty regardless of color????? I'm not fond of white or any solid color because they just seem....boring. But babies are adorable regardless of what color or breed.:lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

True...every baby goat I see is adorable :lol: I also said I would never own a white goat as it was boring....but I just love my little madeline....she's a Purebred Saanen


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

My all time favorite color would be a solid, soft cream, especially a Lamancha. Next a creamy colored Nigerian Dwarf with blue eyes.

But then I also adore a wildly moonspotted, black and white goat! Like this one "King of Pop", at Soaring Hearts Farm Mini Nubian's in Snohomish, WA http://www.soaringheartsfarm.com/id5.html


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Moooooonspots! *gah!*

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/most-heavily-moon-spotted-dappled-goat-ive-ever-seen-143226/


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh my heart! That little guy at the bottom of the first page, that looks like he's wearing a white diaper is TOO CUTE!

Kylie at KW Farms just recently added a gorgeous, moonspotted NIGERIAN buck! I'm nearly dying to see what color of kids he produces.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is my favorite Nigerian colored buck. http://www.kwfarms.com/tophatfarmdpowerstroke.htm

If I could find a doe this color with excellent milking lines and correct confirmation, I'd buy her in an instant.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

7blessings said:


> Here is my favorite Nigerian colored buck. http://www.kwfarms.com/tophatfarmdpowerstroke.htm
> 
> If I could find a doe this color with excellent milking lines and correct confirmation, I'd buy her in an instant.


Pretty, pretty! He'd make some beauties! And, yep - I agree... I'd probably pay too much for a beautiful milker. She'd be like a work of art... you can pet :stars:


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I also like this buck. I used to own him but I sold him. He has white spots 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My fav color is a light roan and white. I love any unique color or patterns though. I love variety lol


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

I like the calico looking goats like my little "clutch"


----------



## Bootsy (Feb 4, 2014)

I also really love the Spanish goat colors


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

T












. My favorite goats are....... My goats lol. .

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

And I think my goats are way over weight. I look at everyone's goats and mine look fat!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

These two are my absolute favorite color patterns (black and tan sundgau & gray roan with white patches), but I love all the colors!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My fav would definitely be a red dappled paint.  Like the doe with a blue tag in my signature...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I love the deep red Oberhasli bay


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

I have a Nubian brown/black and a Nubian/oberhasli she's black with a white patch on her head. I love them!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the black and tan sundgaus too! I love those colors!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love all party colors! The only girl in this pic I still have is the cou cliar alpine, but they are beautiful!


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Luv the moon spots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Also the jet black w/ gold pionts and belly. My favorite goat in the world was that. I'll never forget her!!!!


----------

